# Fun critique - Jaeger @ 17 months



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know how, but I've been measuring him wrong all along.. lol He's around 25" not 28"..

So.
25.5" at the withers.
75+ pounds.
17 months.

















Profile.
















Ears.








I gave up on trying to get movement pics... if he's moving, it's towards me lol

















Just goofing around...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Gorgeous 
My only negative comment would be that he's a tad on the skinny side but even that's not that negative


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Gorgeous
> My only negative comment would be that he's a tad on the *skinny* side but even that's not that negative


I don't see skinny at all! Looks perfect to me

Gorgeous pup!!

I can't comment on breed standards though, I'm still learning.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I also do not see skinny. He ahs a thinner build, and the sabling shows his ribs more, but you can also see the muscling he has too. I think he looks like he's in good shape! 

I am going to try to critique because I've been trying to learn more about structure.

I'm not very good at judging angulation yet, but I think it looks sufficient. I think his shoulder would look better if his legs were more under him and perpendicular to the ground. I think his pasterns look good. He looks like he's a little easty-westy in the front, but that could just be the picture. His croup is short and steep and he's a little overstretched in the stack. His topline is Ok, looks like he has a dip behind the withers. 

I think he has good color and pigment. 

I think he has a nice ear set. His eyes are light and personally I like more of a stop on the head. 

Overall I like his general proportions. I think he looks very athletic. I think he'll only get more handsome as he fills out!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Gorgeous
> My only negative comment would be that he's a tad on the skinny side but even that's not that negative


 I agree.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

H a n d s o m e


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Why thank you guys... he is ribby, but he also has good muscle-mass - underweight, in my opinion, is when the body is not getting enough nutrition and begins to use the muscle and not just fat to get nutrition.. and gets underweight... He was also panting pretty good from his workout prior to the pics. 

Thank you for that JK! And he does have easty-westy feet, not just the picture.. I like more of a stop too, he's got a mal head lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

He is gorgeous and it looks like he's in great shape but I also agree with the skinny part. He could have two or three kilos more than he has but it's not a big issue.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's a good looking dog but i too agree he's a tad on the skinny side. I know GSDs are supposed to look a certain way when at the right weight and personally i would want a lil more weight on him if he were my dog. He's a handsome guy no matter what his weight though.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Just to show his ribs were sticking out due to panting.. these were taken the same day.








He even looks fat here.










My rule of thumb, only my opinion, is that as long as a dog has good muscle mass, plenty of energy (he has too much), and obviously eats his fill he or she isn't underweight... shinny, my opinion again , is a dog who is also lacking the muscle mass, not just fat. 

He also just recently started his daily workouts again (compensating for swimming), which includes around thirty minutes of flirtpoling and thirty of ball chasing, and about fifteen swimming if I can do it. 

Not trying to get defensive  But pics can be deceiving.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looking good!

Stark is ribby as well - I think it's the age.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Not trying to get defensive  But pics can be deceiving.


Mkay, I'll buy that


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Mkay, I'll buy that


lol
He is a lean dog, when he pants or moves in some ways, his ribs do show - but so do mine - though he's definitely more muscled than I am.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I think He is gorgeous! And while I do think he is thin, thin isn't bad.... a lot of people are used to seeing GSDS with some meat on them (aka chub), I see a lean machine


----------

